
We’re calling it: The Amazon Kindle had a good run, but it’s done. - shortformblog
http://shortformblog.com/tech/were-calling-it-the-amazon-kindle-had-a-good-run-but-its-done
======
tedunangst
1\. They can make the kindle simpler. 2\. Consumers aren't actually upset,
bloggers just like telling us how upset they are.

~~~
shortformblog
1\. They already had a chance to, and they didn't go far enough. Amazon's in a
position where now they're playing catch-up, big time. That's a bad position
for the market leader to be in.

2\. Do you even remember these controversies? They sure riled up consumers
when they happened, especially the first one.

Amazon fail: <http://www.edrants.com/amazonfail-a-call-to-boycott-amazon/>

Orwell lawsuit: <http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2351087,00.asp>

------
noonespecial
Aww. I clicked on "next page" on the kindle in the post hoping to read more
and all I got was a lousy jpg.

~~~
shortformblog
Funny. :D I linked it so it at least goes somewhere now, just to amuse you.

~~~
noonespecial
You should link it to another image with a "what'd you think this was, an
e-book?" on the screen or some such...

I am amused!

